# Crash bei session timeout



## jule37 (15. Jan 2010)

Hallo liebe leute,

ich schreibe grad eine webapplikation für tomcat 6 mit JSF 2.0 und bin dabei auf eine kleines problemchen gestoßen:

wenn man die session ablaufen lässt und dann einen commandlink / -button anklickt fliegt eine exception. ist es vielleicht möglich, in diesem fall den benutzer einfach auf die startseite umzuleiten? bzw auf eine seite die sagt "oooh, ihre sitzung ist leider abgelaufen. klicken sie mal hier..."

irgendwie sowas. stattdessen kommt ein nackter tomcat fehlerbericht mit vollem stacktrace, der ein wenig roh und unschön wirkt und meinen armen usern angst macht 

weiss jemand, wie man sowas bewerkstelligen kann?

gruß & danke


----------



## MrWhite (15. Jan 2010)

Schreib doch sowas in deine pages.xml (wenn du SEAM nutzt):


```
<exception class="javax.faces.application.ViewExpiredException" log="false">
        <redirect view-id="/sessionExpired.xhtml">
            <message severity="warn">Ihre Sitzung ist abgelaufen. Bitte melden Sie sich erneut an.</message>
        </redirect>
    </exception>
```


----------



## MrWhite (15. Jan 2010)

Bzw. ohne Seam in web.xml:


```
<navigation-rule>
            <from-view-id>*</from-view-id>
            <navigation-case>
               <from-outcome>javax.faces.application.ViewExpiredException</from-outcome>
               <to-view-id>/sessionExpired.xhtml</to-view-id>
            </navigation-case>
        </navigation-rule>
```


----------



## jule37 (15. Jan 2010)

ach verdammt, jetzt hatte ich heute soviel um die ohren, dass ich gar nicht mehr geschaut habe 

ich werde das montag gleich mal ausprobieren, danke dir


----------

